# Steel City 17" Drill Press vs Delta 17-959L



## Confounded (Mar 20, 2009)

I plan on buying one of these two. I found a forum where everyone owning the SC brags about it. However, I have read some minor complaints about the Delta.

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thx,

Don


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, if you want to, you could always buy both of them, have them shipped to me and I will test them out for you... :-D

Oh well it was worth a try.

I really like the stats on the SC, and they look awesome in store at Woodcraft, BUT... I don't know anyone that owns one. I do know a couple of guys with the Delta, which they like okay. One guy is on his third switch for his Delta though...


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I have one on order from Woodcraft. They keep promising it'll be here soon. I've been waiting over a month. I can tell you about it when I finally and actually get it.


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

dbhost said:


> Well, if you want to, you could always buy both of them, have them shipped to me and I will test them out for you... :-D
> 
> Oh well it was worth a try.
> 
> I really like the stats on the SC, and they look awesome in store at Woodcraft, BUT... I don't know anyone that owns one. *I do know a couple of guys with the Delta, which they like okay. One guy is on his third switch for his Delta though...*


 
I have the 17-950L 16 1/2" Delta Drill Press.
Nice drill press, and I love the wood working woodworking friendly
table. ...BUT...

My power switch failed also...I had the switch apart to see if it could be repaired or if it needed replaced.

IMO, The power switch on this press is one of the worst designed
cheaply made switches I've ever seen. The quality and design of the switch was so poor, I could not even concider a oem replacement to replace it. I used a completely different switch to replace it.

My press is a couple of years old, I hope Delta has replaced these switches with a newer different design switch.


----------



## Confounded (Mar 20, 2009)

*SC vs. Delta*

Thanks for everyone's replies. Unfortunately, not enough info to assist in making the decision. Sounds like Delta makes a good DT, and I'm going to call them to see if they have improved the switch.

DDB

P.S. to dbhost: If I decide to buy two, I'll send you one.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Gary Beasley said:


> I have one on order from Woodcraft. They keep promising it'll be here soon. I've been waiting over a month. I can tell you about it when I finally and actually get it.


It finally arrived, not a bad machine, love the quill travel! Any questions about it I can look up for you?


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

I have the SC. Awesome drill press!! Quill travel is a real advantage. The engineers at SC have really thought about the end user.


----------



## Confounded (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought the Steel City. Seems to be of good quality. The belts squeak, but the SC rep assured me that would stop once broken in. Also, when the motor is slowing after turning it off, it abruptly rumbles, vibrates and stops. The rep told me that it is supposed to do this. Has something to do with jumping circuits??? or somthing like that so it will be prepared to start when turned on again.

Anyone else experience these issues?


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

Confounded,
I got a product called belt dressing from the auto parts store. It is used to stop squeaks on car belts. I heard about it from Tormek DVD. It really works and only costs a couple of bucks.
Bobby


----------



## Confounded (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks, Bobby. I'll get some.


----------



## nubie (Jan 9, 2008)

*how's your delta 17-959l working out?*



Gary Beasley said:


> I have one on order from Woodcraft. They keep promising it'll be here soon. I've been waiting over a month. I can tell you about it when I finally and actually get it.


Gary,
I am thinking of buying the delta 979 drill press. It's my first drill press. I am failry new to woodworking as a hobby; been making cabinets and plant stands for family members. All my joinery to date has been w/biscuts. Now I want to move to mortise and tennons. So, the drill press. I am hoping I can add the delta mortising attachment to do mortises.

First, are you happy with the Delta?

Second, do you know if the delta mortising attachment will fit the 959L. Reason I ask is that Woodworkers Supply sells them but their description of what it fits lists the Delta 17-925 and 17-965; not the 17-959.

I ran into a similar mess with my freud router and an edge guide. Had to send it back.

Any help here would be appreciated,
Thanks,
John the nubie.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't own one but*

I haven't heard great things about mortising attachments for drill presses. I would not get a drill press just for that reason alone. I think there are threads here that review mortising attachments, if you check. You might be better off with a deicated mortsing machine or a jig called the Mortise Pal, which I have heard good things about. JMO :thumbsup:
Here's a link: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/mortiser-vs-router-mortise-jig-10331/



nubie said:


> Gary,
> I am thinking of buying the delta 979 drill press. It's my first drill press. I am failry new to woodworking as a hobby; been making cabinets and plant stands for family members. All my joinery to date has been w/biscuts. Now I want to move to mortise and tennons. So, the drill press. I am hoping I can add the delta mortising attachment to do mortises.
> 
> First, are you happy with the Delta?
> ...


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

nubie said:


> Gary,
> I am thinking of buying the delta 979 drill press. It's my first drill press. I am failry new to woodworking as a hobby; been making cabinets and plant stands for family members. All my joinery to date has been w/biscuts. Now I want to move to mortise and tennons. So, the drill press. I am hoping I can add the delta mortising attachment to do mortises.
> 
> First, are you happy with the Delta?
> ...


It was actually the Steel City DP and I'm quite happy with it. A friend gave me a Delta mortising attachment and it mounted up like it was made for it and fairly quickly too for having never done it before. Not a bad option to have around if you don't use mortises too often.


----------



## NKYDarrell (Sep 14, 2009)

what about a Jet 17" DP? it looks to be about $40 cheaper than the SC. unfortunately I don't know much about either one.


----------

